# Cat 262c and snow tire sizes?



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Will 255/70r22.5 fit without touching the rear wheel well or does a guy have to run 245/70r19.5 size? If I measured correctly there is about a 1/4" clearance with the 22.5s. Anyone have pictures either way?


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

No one has a Cat with snow tires?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Go 2in larger than stock (overall diameter). You'll be good.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

What rims are you using? I have a 262C and thought of snow tires but not spending 5k on snow wolf tires. How will the snow tires hold up to the sidewall flex when turning? I kinda like how to machine slides when turning with factory tires.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

We have new 12-16.5s on it now. They are 32" diameter. Wanting to run something taller. 245/70r19.5s are 34.5" tall and 255/70r22.5s are 36.5" tall. Local truck shop can get both sizes of wheels and will recap whatever size tire i want. Not sure why you would spend 5k on wolf paw tires. I was quoted $1100 for the 22.5s and thats with the HD rims that have fully welded centers. Westside tire sells them for 1400 or so.


----------



## brasski (Dec 15, 2011)

Why are you making this so hard just call Westside tire and they will sell you the right size for your machine.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

They said either will fit. But the 22.5s have 1/4" or less of clearance. Wanted to see what other people have done before I buy.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

will westside tire ship anywhere ? havent checked tire shop around here yet but seems they have alot of sales of these setups. Was size was the $1400 ?


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

plowin-fire;1944526 said:


> We have new 12-16.5s on it now. They are 32" diameter. Wanting to run something taller. 245/70r19.5s are 34.5" tall and 255/70r22.5s are 36.5" tall. Local truck shop can get both sizes of wheels and will recap whatever size tire i want. Not sure why you would spend 5k on wolf paw tires. I was quoted $1100 for the 22.5s and thats with the HD rims that have fully welded centers. Westside tire sells them for 1400 or so.


$1400 for 4 rims and 4 tires? You bring them tires to re tread? What type of treads do they put on? Sounds really cheap. The price I got was from one of the Milton Cat stores in the USA. I think the snowwolf stuff has gone way up now that they have a name.


----------



## brasski (Dec 15, 2011)

I checked with snow wolf and they didn't make a setup for my s750 because of the large hub but was told they weren't cheap.I called Westside and bought wheels and tires ready to bolt on shipped to NY for $1850 but that was also in July so supply and demand this time of year


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Any pics of the setup? They only recommend one tread pattern? or the have any different ones?


----------



## brasski (Dec 15, 2011)

Got pics will have to figure out how to post but the one Westside sent me work great


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

brasski;1945719 said:


> Got pics will have to figure out how to post but the one Westside sent me work great


Select "Go Advanced" at bottom of screen.

Another window open up to post in.

Top of the window there is a paperclip click on that.

Another window opens up and you can chose your files there.


----------



## Doug8949 (Sep 3, 2013)

22.5 should fit your 262 cause westside tire said i can run them on my 242 just not sure if they are worth it i have seen wolf paws used but not to many 22.5


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Pushed 7" of snow today and definitely need more traction to push the 10ft Kage. Truck shop said they would mount up a 22.5 to try the fit. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

plowin-fire;1946168 said:


> Pushed 7" of snow today and definitely need more traction to push the 10ft Kage. Truck shop said they would mount up a 22.5 to try the fit. Will keep you posted.


Check the backspacing of the wheel, you will need around 6 inches of backspacing for 22.5's to work I'm guessing.


----------

